# Worst furry comic/publication?



## GatodeCafe (Feb 17, 2013)

I vote for 2kinds, personally, although I personally know some furs who HATE Jack. TBH though Jack is sort of a guilty pleasure of mine. 2Kinds though very much seems like one of those creator-driven cult of personality centered webcomics that like, the fans completely have lost touch with what makes a comic good in the first place.

Then again, on the yiffier side, people have always hated anything from Jay Naylor- I wouldn't know, I've never met the guy. His art and writing is consistently mediocre to reasonable, however, but people will always judge art by the artist, unfortunately.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2013)

I tend to dislike _all_ the webcomics that are about a gay guy coming out the closet, or about how he's bullied by some jock at high school or whatever. They're generic, boring and all the same. 

I don't really read enough furry webcomics, most that I tend to see aside from the ones above are adult ones :c


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 17, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> TBH though Jack is sort of a guilty pleasure of mine.



Yeah, in all honesty, its one of mine too. It's just so proud of what's it got to say, and the main setting is so surreal it's hard to ignore it. If it wasn't so much into the rape, pedo, gore scene I'd actually recommend it to friends just to give it a looksee. 

Really, I wish I could list another one (other than 2kinds) but its a bit unfair to dub a comic of an artist (that isn't making money off it) the worst out there because...well, it is what it is.  I've actually seen more good than bad when it comes to furry webcomics.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 17, 2013)

Right, it is on.

Twokinds isn't great, but it's not the worst by a long shot. It's got a decent enough setting and art style even if it does have an incredibly generic beginning. As with everything, it's not great, but it's not awful either. If you want awful, look at some of the other stuff out there, like Kevin and Kell.

That things been going for something like 15 years now, and over that time, it's still stuck in an incredibly simplistic art style which shows little to no improvement over a vast timespan, and if you read through it's archives, the whole thing boils down to about 3 different jokes repeated until you want to gouge your face off. It's a complete waste of time and effort, and no matter how it tries to make people laugh, it's still the same old repeated jokes. It fails both art and writing.

Then you want utter shite like Gene Catlow. Jesus fuck. The guy has some decent ideas for plots, but it always seems to end up as "furries good, humans evil OMG" and the only people able to save the world AGAIN is Gene and his girlfriend. If he had the balls to actually branch out, there could be something good, but those little glimpses of good is mostly hidden beneath crap, and rather than make the whole thing better just serves to emphasise the disappointment that it'll never be what it wants to be. Also, the art has undergone no progression in ever and is still as bad as it was on day one.


----------



## Retro (Feb 18, 2013)

There is no furry comic worse than the shittiness that is Sonichu.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2013)

Retro said:


> There is no furry comic worse than the shittiness that is Sonichu.



Does that count as a furry publication? CWC might just be the biggest closet furfag ever though 

As for my own personal favorite for the title of worst furry publication...
Definitely Incontinent Student Bodies. It's a regular comic about students that throws in this whole disgusting diaper thing for no particular reason. It literally has no reason to exist at all.
The sad thing about it? The art isn't bad... And from what I have seen the writing isn't THAT bad either, except for the whole diaper thing :T


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 18, 2013)

In case anyone here does not know about this wiki

http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/

One of the early furry horrors I encountered was when Somethingawful did a feature on "Boston and Shaun"

http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/boston-and-shaun


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> In case anyone here does not know about this wiki
> 
> http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/
> 
> ...



Oh my... Also: COMIC SANS!! *shakes fist at screen*

Thanks for posting that wiki though, I foresee hours of entertainment from that :3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 18, 2013)

Of the ones I've actually seen and read, either Jack or Furthia High. But mainly Furthia High.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 18, 2013)

_everything Immelmann ever did_


----------



## Troj (Feb 18, 2013)

Generally, if it involves two monkey-cheese-wheelbarrow random characters doing craaaaaazy, quirky things, or one straightman who has to tolerate the antics of his monkey-cheese-wheelbarrow random friend, that's already a bad omen.

The sky darkens further if the main characters are also gamers.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Generally, if it involves two monkey-cheese-wheelbarrow random characters doing craaaaaazy, quirky things, or one straightman who has to tolerate the antics of his monkey-cheese-wheelbarrow random friend, that's already a bad omen.
> 
> The sky darkens further if the main characters are also gamers.



Manchild isplague upon earth, yet everyone loves character for inexplicable reasons, gets girl for no good reason, then suddenly ABORTION!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Manchild isplague upon earth, yet everyone loves character for inexplicable reasons, gets girl for no good reason, then suddenly ABORTION!



Ctrl alt del?


----------



## Zydala (Feb 18, 2013)

Man no mention of Kit n Kay boodle?

http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/kit-n-kay-boodle

... Well it was the weirdest shit I ever saw, lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to say Las Lindas SO bad, but Chalo's not exactly bad at drawing. He could be better, but his flaws are hidden by his clean work and vibrant color. 

So I'll go with fucking RASCALS. That comic is beyond trash, it's GARBAGE! It's just...just...start at page one.

Look at this crap. LOOK AT THIS!! *LOOK AT THIS!!!!*


----------



## Smelge (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going to nominate every furry sex comic out there.

I'm male. I like sex and nudity and porn and shit like that. But it shouldn't be the defining thing about you. Which is where most furry comics seem to go wrong. They use the sex as the main attraction to get the viewers in, and lack things like coherent story or characters you actually give a shit about.

See, sex in a story isn't a bad thing. It's a natural act, and so on. But it should be used to further the story, not as replacement for a story. Just as bad are the comics that try to use story, but are designed to be just about the sex. You can tell, because the story either sets it up for this outcome, or it feels forced into the resolution the author wants. It doesn't flow naturally or fit right, but people ignore it because sex.

Let's go back to Twokinds, as mentioned earlier.

The way it handles sex and romance is fairly good. It sort of develops throughout the story, even if it is a little confused at times, it still works more or less. However you take the casual nudity all over the place, and you start getting a reader demographic that is a bit creepy. If you imagine the story keeping all the characters clothed, it wouldn't be that bad a story, but nobody would really read it. As it is, you have it turn from a sort of romance into an inevitable "hurry up and fuck her" scenario.

Different strokes I guess, but comics need to stand up on their own without leaning on sex and nudity to sell them.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 19, 2013)

Zydala said:


> Man no mention of Kit n Kay boodle?
> 
> http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/kit-n-kay-boodle
> 
> ... Well it was the weirdest shit I ever saw, lol



...the hell...?


----------



## Troj (Feb 19, 2013)

I think Boston and Shaun is the worst furry comic I've seen in recent memory. It's not funny, the art is awful, and the only reason it exists at all is as a thin excuse to entertain inflation fetishism.

I merely found Jack boring after a while, but at least the artistic style is interesting.


----------



## Namba (Feb 19, 2013)

Furthia High is fucking dreadful. Total drivel. I can't even say it's shit, because at least shit helps beautiful things like flowers and grass grow.


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2013)

.... I honestly hate BCB. I used to like it but when I found out the artist wasn't 14-15 years old, but was in fact late twenties WITH A DEGREE IN ART that I started going 'NOPE'


----------



## Azure (Feb 19, 2013)

homestuck


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 20, 2013)

Azure said:


> homestuck



They should change the name to hatefuck because I fuckin' hate it.

Problem sleuth is decent though.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 20, 2013)

I haven't read a ton of different comics, but I'll go with Jack.


----------



## Riho (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't. Sleep.
Too. Many. Bad. Comics.
Why?
Whywhywhy?
Kit and Kay boodle. Too. Scary.
And 2kinds is okaaaaaay.
Very generic, but it's art helps it move on.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Feb 20, 2013)

This shit:

http://draconia.katbox.net/


----------



## Ilayas (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually sat down and read Kit n Kay boodle a few years back (It was like a train wreck once you start you just can't look away).  If you are wondering if it gets any better, no no it does not and you should only read that comic if you really really hate your self.  Suicide for Hire http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/suicide-for-hire  Is not as bad as Kit n Kay boodle but I really feel it should be mentioned here because it is truly awful.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 21, 2013)

Better Days.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 22, 2013)

Two Kinds and Better Days.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 22, 2013)

I *HATE* this comic. Whoever wrote it needs to be tied to a ball and chain and thrown into the ocean.
The name is "Abe Rape". I'm not even going to go into detail on how fucked up it was, as it turns my stomach and makes me want to kick someone's face in and gouge their eyes out (I wouldn't read this again if you paid me). You have to look it up to know what I'm talking about (I would post a link here, but it has adult content so it would be against the rules). In all seriousness, I would not recommend you read it unless you have a strong stomach and a cool temper, but if you're up for it, go ahead. Again, the name is "Abe Rape".


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like any standard furry porn comic to me.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 23, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Looks like any standard furry porn comic to me.



I doubt you have the right comic. I'll PM the link to you, since posting it publicly is against the rules, so I know you have the right one. Read the whole thing then tell me your honest thoughts.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I doubt you have the right comic. I'll PM the link to you, since posting it publicly is against the rules, so I know you have the right one. Read the whole thing then tell me your honest thoughts.



Its really not that hard to find and yeah its typical furry "hardcore" crap. Too ridiculous to get upset over.

EDIT: Besides which, any comic with 'rape' in the title is generally a good indication of what the contents will be.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2013)

A lot of you have mentioned Furthia High. I don't think that is a particularly bad comic, it's just really bland in my opinion. It doesn't really do much for me, let's just say it like that. But I don't hate it and I do check it out every now and then.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> A lot of you have mentioned Furthia High. I don't think that is a particularly bad comic, it's just really bland in my opinion. It doesn't really do much for me, let's just say it like that. But I don't hate it and I do check it out every now and then.



Yeah, I've seen it too. Its lame and cliched..but so are lots of other comics. Was surprised it has so much contempt going for it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 23, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Yeah, I've seen it too. Its lame and cliched..but so are lots of other comics. Was surprised it has so much contempt going for it.



I was surprised as well. Maybe because he is working so close together with Immelmann?
Speaking of Immelmann, while his work isn't exactly amazing as well it's not exactly bad either. Sure, Concession turned into a complete clusterfuck, his sideproject Ballarinamafia went from cute Cyanide and Happiness style jokes to garbage related to his fetishes and his new big comic is just plain weird and is being updated at a snails pace. But I have seen far FAR worse comics!


----------



## Namba (Feb 24, 2013)

Azure said:


> homestuck



Homestuck? More like HomeSUCK! HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR! ...wait, that's a furry comic??


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 26, 2013)

Tails gets trolled
Holy. Fucking. Shit. There is 16 chapters of this rubbish.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 26, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Tails gets trolled
> Holy. Fucking. Shit. There is 16 chapters of this rubbish.



OMG, I only read the first chapter of this, and I'm already laughing my ass off. This comic is so unbelievably stupid, but it's the stupidity of it that makes it hilarious. I can't stop laughing at this XD. I HAVE to read the rest of it, even if there's 16 chapters, this is so hilarious :lol:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> OMG, I only read the first chapter of this, and I'm already laughing my ass off. This comic is so unbelievably stupid, but it's the stupidity of it that makes it hilarious. I can't stop laughing at this XD. I HAVE to read the rest of it, even if there's 16 chapters, this is so hilarious :lol:



The first 4 chapters are even on youtube  http://www.youtube.com/user/tailsgetstrolled


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't even know if you can call that the 'worst' as it contains such high entertainment value...


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> I don't even know if you can call that the 'worst' as it contains such high entertainment value...



Good point! But in my opinion it is only entertaining because of how terrible it is. So I suppose you can still call it one of the worst^^
I mean, you are just laughing about the comic itself, not about the content because it is clever or anything like that.
At the end of the day a bad comic is still a bad comic.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The first 4 chapters are even on youtube  http://www.youtube.com/user/tailsgetstrolled



If the comic itself isn't bad enough, now there's music videos and a different version of the series where people actually read it aloud which makes it even worse. And if THAT'S not enough, look at the comments everyone was making about it, they're hilarious and all, but I can't help to feel a little concerned for these people


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Tails gets trolled
> Holy. Fucking. Shit. There is 16 chapters of this rubbish.


Calling it furry is an insult.  It's better than any furry comic I've ever read.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Suicide for Hire is one of the worst comics I have ever read. Not one of the problems is something a trip to an advisor, teacher, minister, or even concerned family member could not fix. These people need to see a counselor, not a pair of high-school aged Kevorkians who don't even have a shred of dignity. I almost want to write myself into the story as the guy who throws them behind bars for what they've done. This is the most morally reprehensible comic series I have ever seen, Furry or otherwise.

Jack has its gross-out moments, yes, but at least some of the stories were uplifting, especially the ones where the good guys die, go to Heaven, and continue to help others. And I liked it when I first entered the fandom.

I must admit that "Ringtail Cafe" is quite a good comic series, though a bit too cartoonish for some.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this. *Very NSFW!* http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/ryugou Considering there's a lot of redlined artwork. Does give a good example of the it's my style excuse. Not to mention a lot of pretty questionable content.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 3, 2013)

That man...got absolutely destroyed.


----------



## reecewarren (Mar 9, 2013)

hay i like twokinds a lot so a will appreciate it if you can stop saying it is rubish cos it is not !!!


tankyou?


----------



## Troj (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah, you all inspired me to check out Two Kinds.

It's certainly not the worst comic I've ever seen--the art is certainly good enough--but the writing is wooden and heavy on the exposition, and it's all very "teenage" and "fan-servicey" in its approach, plotting, and characterization. All the characters are sexy twenty-somethings, the central characters are a bit too polished for their own good, and it seems like the creator could _seriously_ stand to venture outside their Comfort Zone of Glorious Nippon for additional reference points, tropes, and general inspiration.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 9, 2013)

reecewarren said:


> hay i like twokinds a lot so a will appreciate it if you can stop saying it is rubish cos it is not !!!
> 
> 
> tankyou?



lol


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

Skimming Better Days now.

The creator appears to be an Objectivist Republican with a fixation on sex, and--this is the important part--some potentially rather dysfunctional notions thus far about sex, gender roles, and sexuality. (Women's brains get smaller as their hips get bigger, hurr!) It would appear that the comic features a wee bit o' incest, for example. 

Given my particular lenses, this package says "might benefit from therapy" to me. But, naturally, I'm biased. 

Solid art style, though.

With this in mind, does it get better over time, or stay the same? Am I getting a correct "read" on this thus far?


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> Skimming Better Days now.
> 
> The creator appears to be an Objectivist Republican with a fixation on sex, and--this is the important part--some potentially rather dysfunctional notions thus far about sex, gender roles, and sexuality. (Women's brains get smaller as their hips get bigger, hurr!) It would appear that the comic features a wee bit o' incest, for example.
> 
> ...


to say that jay naylor is a rynd inspired nutjob who thinks that women are cumdumpsters, good for nothing breeding stock, and desperately wants an orgy with his sister, mother, and his trannyfied brother is to barely touch the surface of things x3

it doesnt really get "better", just better drawn. and the issues just get deeper and deeper, and i aint talkin penetration either.


----------



## Troj (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, dear. Well, sounds like that answers my question .

When I come across, say, a mediocre webcomic, or a crappy self-published story, I always hope it's being done by a misguided teenager or young adult who will eventually mature beyond their various bad habits and ideological fetishes. 

Many times, my hopes are clearly in vain.

I stumbled across this critique of Gene Catlow that manages to articulate my main issue with bad furry comics (and, indeed, the problem isn't limited to just furry fare, or furry comics, or comics):

Gene Catlow



> "Every furry cartoonist thinks he's revealing some GREAT TRUTH that God  has revealed to him and him alone, and he's like Moses coming down the  mountain except that instead of stone tablets he's carrying shitty  scanned fox comic thingies.  That's why so many so many furry comics are  full of characters that are little more than mouthpieces for the  artists' opinions.  Everything in the comic - character development,  plot, even humor - takes a backseat to long-winded political rants.   You'll notice that it's not at all uncommon in furry comics for a  character's dialogue balloon to be so large and overloaded with text  that it obscures the very person speaking (2).  Because, obviously, it doesn't matter who's speaking, since whoever  they are they're really just regurgitating the author's views.   Right-wing garbage strips like "Better Days" are made up almost entirely  of tirades against welfare, environmentalists, and the filthy  Jew-and-Homosexual-run liberal media.  On the other end of the spectrum,  you've got hippy dippy liberal strips like "Ozy and Millie," which,  despite being the closest thing the internet has ever produced to a  professional comic strip, still has a tendency to go off on rants about  that darn Capitalist hegemony.   Then there are "hip" and "edgy" strips  like "Jack" that drone on and on but are so convoluted that you're never  entirely sure what the author's trying to say.  And then you have  puerile wankfests that have to pretend they're something more, something  DEEP and IMPORTANT - which is why "Kit and Kay Boodle" has to tell you  every second panel that their constant fucking is a protest against bad  ole repression.  Booo repression!"



For the record, Ozy and Millie was one of my favorite comics back in the day, but it could get pretty heavy-handed at times. I Drew This was even more so, even when I sympathized or agreed with its points.

Incidentally, this is why I tend to implicitly assume most webcomics (and not just furry comics) are written by youngsters.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Mar 10, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> If the comic itself isn't bad enough, now there's music videos and a different version of the series where people actually read it aloud which makes it even worse. And if THAT'S not enough, look at the comments everyone was making about it, they're hilarious and all, but I can't help to feel a little concerned for these people




The comic is honestly interesting. The worse thing about it is the artwork and the grammar. The story keeps my interest. At times it's kinda funny.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, ya, the comic itself is pretty interesting. I guess I overreacted to it a bit lol, dunno why :/.

The only real things I don't like about it is, like you said, the artwork and the grammar. That, and the plot is just kind of dumb. But the stupidity of it makes it hilarious. So, it's interesting but stupid but hilarious, lol. In general though, I don't really tend to criticize things like books or comics or TV shows unless they offend me in some sort of way, like that shit comic "abe rape." So, ya, I kinda went over the top in the way I criticized it, at least compared to how I would've normally criticized it. I think that may have been influenced by CaptainCool but idk.

But still, the voice series was bad and the comments were just... wow. So, there's that to.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 11, 2013)

It really kind of is interesting, I give you that. I guess it's so amazingly retarded it's awesome again^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 26, 2013)

UUGGHH!!!! That Master Godai dude who made Rascals now has THREE MORE COMICS! And they all feature the same thing! The "hot" lesbian chicks with some scraps of adventure here and there. Only one that's different is his pirate comic, but it's still subpar boobs and hips all over the place for no reason. 
I don't mind outright porn, smut, and teases, but please don't hide it as something else or at least progress in your art as you produce FOUR ongoing series' so that the other most important half of a comic is a redeeming factor.

Just...just look at these. -_-

http://projectzero.katbox.net/
http://knuckleup.katbox.net/
http://swashbuckled.katbox.net/
http://rascals.katbox.net/

They probably aren't the worst around, but I just REALLY don't like this guy's stuff at all. He occasionally makes decent coloring, but he doesn't seem to try unless there is a full body shot of a girl and even then it's not really that good. I don't even think he knows/tries basic facial proportions. Just look at the cyclops in the bottom panel here!

http://rascals.katbox.net/wp-content/uploads/sites/10/2013/03/2013-03-21-Rascals-pg_189.png

I know I'm not that good but I draw better than this. I don't even draw as frequently as this dude does.

I mean...to each his own and I'm a firm believer in that, but GOD seeing his stuff irks me. The fact that people bring it to my fucking attention like I care is annoying.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow.  He really did turn into a cyclops.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 27, 2013)

He reminds me of kids back in high school and the obnoxious anime tracing/recoloring weeaboos I have to put up with now.
Well his art, I'm not gonna judge his person.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 20, 2013)

I came to this thread thinking will get to read comics but all here is talking likes and dislikes.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I came to this thread thinking will get to read comics but all here is talking likes and dislikes.



Then you could type in the names of the ones mentioned into google, Mr. Shiny Brain.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 21, 2013)

EDIT: Ignore I was being retarded. Except for my hatred for Jack and Jay Nalor and ASB, those are still cancer.


----------



## Ozriel (May 21, 2013)

There are a few I can name out of the basis that they have a plot as dry as the surface of mercury and revolve around sex to attract horny readership to keep them hooked.

But if I name them, I may attract a stream of white knights and the creator. >.>


----------



## Judge Spear (May 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are a few I can name out of the basis that they have a plot as dry as the surface of mercury and revolve around sex to attract horny readership to keep them hooked.
> 
> But if I name them, I may attract a stream of white knights and the creator. >.>



And I will join your party to back you the FUCK up and give us an armor buff.


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I came to this thread thinking will get to read comics but all here is talking likes and dislikes.


 Are you stupid or something?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are a few I can name out of the basis that they have a plot as dry as the surface of mercury and revolve around sex to attract horny readership to keep them hooked.
> 
> But if I name them, I may attract a stream of white knights and the creator. >.>



Oh come on, now. This is FAF...we're that little boy who tells the emperor he isn't wearing any clothes. 

I'm genuinely interested in your opinions.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are a few I can name out of the basis that they have a plot as dry as the surface of mercury and revolve around sex to attract horny readership to keep them hooked.
> 
> But if I name them, I may attract a stream of white knights and the creator. >.>


 Do it! FOR THE HORDE! U TANK I HEAL.


----------



## Saga (May 22, 2013)

I saw one once where an "18 year old" fox or something got banged by like 40 people, and got a stomach full gravy because there was so much it traveled reverse through his body

I wish I could find it... I'll try.
EDIT: Website removed it.
It was from [BIG MOFUGGIN NSFW] furryandyiff.net and it was actually a dog.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 22, 2013)

That's messed up seriously.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 22, 2013)

I want links for the comics..


----------



## Duality Jack (May 22, 2013)

VG Cats =V


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I want links for the comics..


 Type the name into google/search engine.  And there you go.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Do it! FOR THE HORDE! U TANK I HEAL.



I'm goin mid.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 22, 2013)

ok i got it no need to worry(my friend Karloz gave link to me)


----------



## Ozriel (May 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh come on, now. This is FAF...we're that little boy who tells the emperor he isn't wearing any clothes.
> 
> I'm genuinely interested in your opinions.




hrm fine....

I had the pleasure of borrowing two graphic novels from a fellow fur to read and tell what my opinions were. To say in the least one in particular that has one of its main setting in a brothel for the first "book" wasn't likable in the least. At most, it was a prettied up art book with bland 1-dimensional characters and a way to keep readers interested was sex..When I read a comic, I want immerse myself in the story and want more after it is finished and I want to read it again to make sure I didn't miss anything. After reading it through....I regretted it 
Just sex. 
My friend told me that I didn't understand the complexity of it and what the characters had to go through and I had to read it with an open mind.

Honey, if my mind was any more open, they would've fallen 2 stories down on the pavement and run over by cars and the like.


(i'm going to let you guess the title)

Another one I came across was one involving a Dingo In Australia...I won't go into it much because it feels like you can watch a mix of One tree Hill and some other bad american TV sitcom to get a gist of what it is. Though I like Nordguard, but I'm not impressed with Dog Days.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> hrm fine....
> 
> I had the pleasure of borrowing two graphic novels from a fellow fur to read and tell what my opinions were. To say in the least one in particular that has one of its main setting in a brothel for the first "book" wasn't likable in the least. At most, it was a prettied up art book with bland 1-dimensional characters and a way to keep readers interested was sex..When I read a comic, I want immerse myself in the story and want more after it is finished and I want to read it again to make sure I didn't miss anything. After reading it through....I regretted it
> Just sex.
> ...



The first I agree completely with...in fact, we aren't as alone as you might think. And admittedly...the artist's style has grown less novel on me. "Cruelty" had more meat to it imo...the first story of it anyway. 

As for "Dog Days of Summer", I never got to read it entirely all the way through. I have high hopes for it despite it being pretty cheesy. The dingo was genuinely charming in that beach bum sorta way.


----------



## Ozriel (May 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The first I agree completely with...in fact, we aren't as alone as you might think. And admittedly...the artist's style has grown less novel on me. "Cruelty" had more meat to it imo...the first story of it anyway.
> 
> As for "Dog Days of Summer", I never got to read it entirely all the way through. I have high hopes for it despite it being pretty cheesy. The dingo was genuinely charming in that beach bum sorta way.



I won't spoil it for you then. I admit, Diego is charming, but he loses it when you delve further. That's my opinion on it.

Phew...glad I'm not alone with the first one.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 23, 2013)

I suggest reading two kinds webcomic..........its good


----------



## Ley (May 23, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I suggest reading two kinds webcomic..........its good



In case you haven't noticed, There's been lots of discussion on how twokinds is on this thread. I tried it, but it's just.. well, just look at the dozen or so crits of twokinds. :I


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2013)

I haven't read Twokinds. I guess I should avoid it or look at it myself?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I haven't read Twokinds. I guess I should avoid it or look at it myself?


It is tragically average...
Which given what most furries read... makes it amazing simply by contrast.

Being adequate at writing is the holy grail of furry fiction.


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> It is tragically average...
> Which given what most furries read... makes it amazing simply by contrast.
> 
> Being adequate at writing is the holy grail of furry fiction.



I guess I will take a look at it.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2013)

It's...inexplicably horrendous at the beginning. I found that only the art improved. Greatly.

Which is actually dimensions separated by billions of lightyears and eternities more than I could and think I'll ever be able to say for MasterGodai's art.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

My friend think it's addictive and I think too. So you try  reading couple of pages.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 25, 2013)

Furry should like their own kind not a human(Two kinds)


----------



## Teal (May 25, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Furry should like their own kind not a human(Two kinds)


 You mean an anthro liking a human or are you saying us furries aren't human?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 25, 2013)

-Scratch that.


----------



## gomander (May 25, 2013)

Is it bad that I want to make a comic about the only human in a school full if animal people only because Furthia High is so bad? Like, the concept struck me, but the route it went down disappointed me so much I wanted to put the effort into something similar but a shit ton better.
Which, at the end of the day was all about people punching other people in the face in a game of nations with schools as the basis


----------



## -SHINY- (May 26, 2013)

Furries and human shouldn't be couple. Human=Human and Furries=Furries only.


----------



## Teal (May 26, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Furries and human shouldn't be couple. Human=Human and Furries=Furries only.


 Furry = anthropomorphic animal or furry = person who's a fan of such?


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> hrm fine....
> 
> I had the pleasure of borrowing two graphic novels from a fellow fur to read and tell what my opinions were. To say in the least one in particular that has one of its main setting in a brothel for the first "book" wasn't likable in the least. At most, it was a prettied up art book with bland 1-dimensional characters and a way to keep readers interested was sex..When I read a comic, I want immerse myself in the story and want more after it is finished and I want to read it again to make sure I didn't miss anything. After reading it through....I regretted it
> Just sex.
> ...


I have no idea what the first one is.

I read Dog days and it felt really bland. Just... boring relationship and sitcom stuff that I didn't care about. The art was pretty though :V

Nordguard rocks, however. I borrowed it from a friend and read it in one night, then bought my own copy last AC. Apparently book 2 is coming out this upcoming AC so I hope I can go and buy it. I just really hope they don't screw it up. One of the things I liked about it was it was a furry comic that didn't rely on tits and dicks to keep you interested, and at the end I was curious to see where the story is gunna go. Which is more than I can say about most furry comics.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 26, 2013)

Karloz said:


> I disagree, I find those kind of 'forbidden love' pairings the most interesting.



That shit's hot as fuck.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 26, 2013)

Karloz said:


> I disagree, I find those kind of 'forbidden love' pairings the most interesting. Ever seen Avatar? Titanic? Or Disney's Pocahontas?


Still you know it's my opinion


----------



## -SHINY- (May 26, 2013)

Karloz said:


> I disagree, I find those kind of 'forbidden love' pairings the most interesting. Ever seen Avatar? Titanic? Or Disney's Pocahontas?


Here this is what disagree about. Just look http://twokinds.keenspot.com/archive.php?p=69


----------



## Ozriel (May 26, 2013)

Why the hell did I read twokinds?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why the hell did I read twokinds?



I don't know. You tell us!!

...

Oh I'm not going anywhere. I want an answer.


----------



## Ozriel (May 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't know. You tell us!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh I'm not going anywhere. I want an answer.



Curiosity killed the Death Knight...again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Curiosity killed the Death Knight...again.



And a party member used a Yggrasil Leaf.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 3, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Furries and human shouldn't be couple. Human=Human and Furries=Furries only.



Well look at you , you little WBC member.

But more seriously though , I don't mind furry/human coupling that much as long as they're not feral or too close to full-animal anatomy. It's possible to make it work.

That example with two kinds was awful for other reasons though.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

Huh. I looked waaaaay back at the beginning of TwoKinds a few months ago (I'm pretty sure I read the first part of it at some point, as it looked familiar, if no more so graphically good) and I remembered why I didn't start with it at the time, but seeing the last half-dozen years of it, I really have enjoyed following it. Furthia High I still like reading; it's not Rembrandt but the chummer who draws and writes it, like TwoKinds, has improved steadily since the beginning. I seem to be a voice in the wilderness about FH at the moment, I guess.

Jack, I will admit, I really had to hold onto my breakfast for some parts of it. But the stuff the authors goes into as deeply as he does, plot-wise, has encouraged me to do a lot of thinking. I think he uses the extreme violence and gore to express what he's writing to a degree that allows it to function with the almost cartoony style of his artwork; when I was still reading it regularly, it made me feel like the plot points were grabbing me by the lapels and exhorting me to understand, however much under duress, what was being conveyed. Something like that is rare in any modern fiction, at least what I've come across.

-2Paw.


----------

